# Hurricane Irene Evacution



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Me, my dad and sister...my four dogs and my sister's cat arrived at Stan's daughter's house this morning. Stan got here around 3pm and left shortly after that and went back. He is an idiot.....and an old grouchy grumpy man. I hate to talk about him like this, but he's make his choices in life as he feels fit.....I don't agree with him. If our house is still there after Irene leaves....he will gloat until he dies. And if it's really bad....I won't have any guilty feelings at all. It's just that I'm so upset at his dumb decisions I can't even form smart excuses for him. May you never have to live through what I have been handed........

Life is not an age...but an attitude. 

Sorry if I have angered some people, but you don't know what some of have have to live with for so long.......


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Pat glad your choice was to leave with the fluffs..


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sorry Pat that you are having to deal with all of this. I don't know who Stan is, or the whole story, but this is obviously such a stressful time for you all. I pray that everybody is safe and sound after the weekend! Sending lots and lots of prayers to the East coast tonight!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with this. Keeping you and your loved ones in my prayers. I haven't posted much about the hurricane - I think I have PTSD from Katrina and am just so nervous and anxious today with this storm and all of my SM dear ones who are being impacted.

My dh is a real grumpy gus downer a lot of the time and says he is never leaving again - so he may not be of an age as his Stan, but I know what you are dealing with, believe you me! 

Sending you hugs, hugs, and prayers, and more hugs.

Linda


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My husbands family are all firemen. If you can recall back a number of years ago, there was a terrible fire in Oakland Ca. that burned something like 1500 homes. Our dear (who is a fireman) stayed at his house after mandatory evac. No one could get him on a phone and didn't know if he was dead or alive for hours and hours. He did manage to save his house. The only house left standing on the block. When his wife saw what he had accomplished, she was furious! She said, now everyone on our street will build beautiful new homes, and we are stuck with this smoke filled house!! So, I don't know what men are actually thinking when they make decisions like this. But I think they think they are "saving" their homes etc. So silly......and dangerous! Hug the kids and stay strong!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I'd say Stan is my husband, but we never actually got around to getting married. We've been together for 25 years :w00t::smilie_tischkante:. He's 26 years older than me. :w00t:.  He came to his daughters house here... but then he left because he's an old grouchy grumpy man. If Irene's not too bad, he'll gloat till he dies...if it's bad, he'll expect us to feel bad for him. LOL!!!! ....NOT....!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, I didn't know you were living in sin!:w00t::HistericalSmiley: Sorry to hear about grumpy Stan. Personally, I think people who laugh in the face of disaster are a little off (I'm being nice). They keep showing people in Battery Park City, where there is mandatory evacuation, and they're just kind of sluffing it off.

I really hope Stan is ok, but I know you'd feel better if he did the smart thing and got the heck out of there. Maybe he will if it gets too rough.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((((Pat))))) Hugs to you and your fluffs. I'm sorry for this added stress. As if you didn't have enough on your plate right now...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry Stan is causing you so much stress right now. Family and friends need to be helping each other to remain calm and create as least amount of added stress as possible. You are right in that it is his decision as to what he does. However he's not taking into consideration how it will affect those who love him. I have no answers because I'm starting to see this in my own father. I'm hoping he gets back to his wonderful self once the move is over and he's not under so much stress. I'm guessing that as we age, we just don't deal with stress and crisis like we did when we were younger. Maybe it's because they are realizing they can't do what they used to in the face of a crisis when they were younger and are trying to prove something. I'm glad we women are smarter then that and don't feel like we need to prove anything. At least that's my theory of how we women age and I'm sticking to it!

Hug the babies!! And hugs to you!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Pat sometimes you just have to ignore him. My husband (we got married after 20 years) is starting to get grumpy about things as he gets older but he is not that much older than me. As hard as it is just ignore him and hug the kids.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Me, my dad and sister...my four dogs and my sister's cat arrived at Stan's daughter's house this morning. Stan got here around 3pm and left shortly after that and went back. He is an idiot.....and an old grouchy grumpy man. I hate to talk about him like this, but he's make his choices in life as he feels fit.....I don't agree with him. If our house is still there after Irene leaves....he will gloat until he dies. And if it's really bad....I won't have any guilty feelings at all. It's just that I'm so upset at his dumb decisions I can't even form smart excuses for him. May you never have to live through what I have been handed........
> 
> Life is not an age...but an attitude.
> 
> Sorry if I have angered some people, but you don't know what some of have have to live with for so long.......


((((((((((( PAT )))))))))))) I understand. You didn't anger me. Why would you feel as though you angered anybody? You were just venting your feelings.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al gets grouchy about the small stuff too sometimes,I just tell him to "bite me". Al would be the one to go back to the house,ride it out and we'd find him sunburned floating on the dining table w/ my luck!
He'd say,see it wasn't a total loss!
That would be Al....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stay safe and try not to worry too much. In the end, we are each responsible for the decisions we make for ourselves. You did all you could. Hugs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pat, feel free to vent. Having to leave one's home is stress enough. Nobody needs more stress, especially when totally unnecessary, heaped on. Whine and wine all you want! :wine:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> ((((((((((( PAT )))))))))))) I understand. You didn't anger me. Why would you feel as though you angered anybody? You were just venting your feelings.


Really! I can totally relate! One divorce and years of counseling helped me realize that I am only responsible for myself. Hang in there, Pat. You are a fantastic woman!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm sorry Stan is causing you so much stress right now. Family and friends need to be helping each other to remain calm and create as least amount of added stress as possible. You are right in that it is his decision as to what he does. However he's not taking into consideration how it will affect those who love him. I have no answers because I'm starting to see this in my own father. I'm hoping he gets back to his wonderful self once the move is over and he's not under so much stress. I'm guessing that as we age, we just don't deal with stress and crisis like we did when we were younger. *Maybe it's because they are realizing they can't do what they used to in the face of a crisis when they were younger and are trying to prove something. I'm glad we women are smarter then that and don't feel like we need to prove anything. At least that's my theory of how we women age and I'm sticking to it!*
> 
> Hug the babies!! And hugs to you!!


Pat - sorry that Stan, uh, um, pulled a Stan. :smilie_tischkante: I know that part of you isn't surprised as per past performance. Just what you don't need ...more aggravation in the face of all this.
I know it's a guy thing to do this "Superman/caveman" thing but I also agree with what Crystal wrote above. It get's worse with age. Aren't we lucky that we're women and so much further evolved? Try not to let it get to you and enjoy the fluffs and the wine. (((Hugs)))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hang in there sweet Pat. This is a very stressful time for you and your family. I'm sorry you are going through all of this. I will pray for Stan and for you. I'm glad you made the decision to hang with your family. The hurricane has been downgraded which is a good thing, but the problem is that it is really big and slow-moving. IMHO, I think the biggest problem where you guys are may be flooding. Hopefully, your house will be just fine which is what I will also be praying for. Things will get better. Try not to worry.:wub::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat sorry you are going thru this.Men can be so stubborn. Do you think he can even get back there with the evacuations and all?:blink:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad you left and all pets are safe. As for Stan:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:
men!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! Sorry Pat, that is all you need right now, a contrary man to add to the stress. :smpullhair:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I soooooooooooooooo completely understand. I've got one of my own. DH and Stan would make a great pair. This is all you need on top of everything else that's going on with evacuating -- moving everyone and the fluffs. Men -- I'll never understand them -- even if I live to be 100.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::w00t::smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat I don't have much to contribute other than HUGE hugs and lots of prayers. Men! I don't know, I guess they all have superman complexes! I hope you all stay safe, even Mr. Grumpy, and that you kick him a few times in the shins when you can go back to your home.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Me, my dad and sister...my four dogs and my sister's cat arrived at Stan's daughter's house this morning. Stan got here around 3pm and left shortly after that and went back. He is an idiot.....and an old grouchy grumpy man. I hate to talk about him like this, but he's make his choices in life as he feels fit.....I don't agree with him. If our house is still there after Irene leaves....he will gloat until he dies. And if it's really bad....I won't have any guilty feelings at all. It's just that I'm so upset at his dumb decisions I can't even form smart excuses for him. May you never have to live through what I have been handed........
> 
> Life is not an age...but an attitude.
> 
> Sorry if I have angered some people, but you don't know what some of have have to live with for so long.......


 
Pat, don't you dare apologize. That HAS to be the most frustrating thing in the world. No offense, but it's like talking to a very thick wall. Drives you crazy. My MIL went through the whole summer and REFUSED to put the A/C on. Doesn't compare to what you are experiencing at all.

I am so sorry about your frustration and more than understand!!!!!! How could you anger anyone???? NO ONE is in your shoes. Just so glad you and the furbabies are safe, and that is what matters. You are NOT resposnible for a choice a grown adult makes, just can be sooooooooooooooooooo frustrating. Love you. STAY SAFE.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, I am so with you on this one! I wonder if he even gave a thought to you and his daughter on your feelings......ehhhh, NO!!! I pray he is safe but I totally understand where you are coming from!!! Please check in this morning to let us know if you are safe.........Sending hugh hugs to you my friend!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi pat ,my heart goes out to you my computer was down all day yesterday 
all i could think of was friends and family in new york ,please God keep all my friends and there animals safe , prayers,hugs , and positive thinking on the way to you ..keep safe.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Pat, how frustrating for you...that's all you needed, on top of everything else going on. I'm so sorry Stan is being like this...I have no idea why he would do something like that. I do hope he's safe. I'm thinking of you all and praying for your safety. Please update us when you can!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've been glued to the news & worried about everyone up there. I'm glad you & the pups are safe & hope your home & Stan are OK, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm home. Took a while as some roads were flooded. Everything seems pretty good here. Just a leak in the kitchen ceiling and the neighbor lost a piece of siding, but i really don't see any real destruction.

Life is good :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I'm home. Took a while as some roads were flooded. Everything seems pretty good here. Just a leak in the kitchen ceiling and the neighbor lost a piece of siding, but i really don't see any real destruction.
> 
> Life is good :aktion033::thumbsup:


:cheer:Thank God, Pat!!!:cheer: 

Honestly, I had worried about your home. I am so happy it is still there for you. 

Yes! Life is good!:chili::chili:

Well, maybe life won't be so good for Stan. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Thank God, Pat!!!:cheer:
> 
> Honestly, I had worried about your home. I am so happy it is still there for you.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's great news. You must be so relieved!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Thank God, Pat!!!:cheer:
> 
> Honestly, I had worried about your home. I am so happy it is still there for you.
> 
> ...


He's been on the phone calling all his friends telling them how he stayed and weathered the storm and that a real man doesn't leave his ship.


:smilie_tischkante: OMG. I just can't take him right now.....I'm keeping my distance.....he's such a difficult person to live with or even be around. He even had my dad upset with him today....grrrrrrrr......:angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> He's been on the phone calling all his friends telling them how he stayed and weathered the storm and that a real man doesn't leave his ship.
> 
> 
> :smilie_tischkante: OMG. I just can't take him right now.....I'm keeping my distance.....he's such a difficult person to live with or even be around. He even had my dad upset with him today....grrrrrrrr......:angry:


Do you still have any of that wine left??:drinkup: This too shall pass...just like Irene.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> He's been on the phone calling all his friends telling them how he stayed and weathered the storm and that a real man doesn't leave his ship.
> 
> 
> :smilie_tischkante: OMG. I just can't take him right now.....I'm keeping my distance.....he's such a difficult person to live with or even be around. He even had my dad upset with him today....grrrrrrrr......:angry:


Yeah well the next time there is some sort of crisis being shown on TV (no matter where it is) and there had been a mandatory evacuation, and it's showing those brave selfless souls who serve and protect putting their lives in danger to rescue the idiots who think they are 'real men', let him know what the majority of the world is thinking of those idiot 'real men'. :angry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Do you still have any of that wine left??:drinkup: This too shall pass...just like Irene.


Oh, I've got the devil in me today. I'm thinking Pat might be thinking something else in regard to that right now. :innocent:

Pat, if it will make you feel any better ... my hubby woke up this morning and said ... "Well, see ... nothing bad happened" I told him he could stop "gloating" ... and he laughed.:smilie_tischkante: I reminded him that he was just darn lucky ... that there are over a million people in Virginia alone without power today. And, that an eleven year old was killed by a tree that fell over on him. And, that people did lose homes in the tornado in Virginia Beach. And, that there are floods, etc. I didn't even bother to go on about each individual state affected by this storm. 

Some men ...

I don't know what it is about some of our men. Years ago we owned a condominium in Falls Church, VA. Our condo overlooked a beautiful park like setting ... full of gorgeous mature trees of all kinds. One night we came home, and just as we were just getting ready to call it a night ... I heard a terrible blast. I immediately thought terrorism. Anyway, my DH is gazing out our picture window in the bedroom and says calmly ... "Hey, Love ... come here and look at this. Pretty cool." (I swear, he said that) I looked out the window to see all the trees aglow in the colors of orange and red. I looked and him and said ... "We have got to get out of the building ... NOW!!!" He said we should wait and see if was really necessary! I said ... "Fine. You stay! I'm leaving!!!" As I was going out the door ... he followed. I think only because the fire alarms were now going off in the buildings!!:w00t:

When we went down into the lobby and then went outside ... we saw the fire trucks arrive at our buildings, and, also across the street at new townhomes that were just being built. One of the townhomes exploded ... because someone had forgotten to secure a propane tank. :w00t: The blast was so forceful that flames were reaching our building across the street.

Man! Men ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear you are back and safe Pat :biggrin: I am sure Stan's legs may be a little sore though from the kicking you are mentally giving them  don't forget to hide the voodoo doll.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Good to hear you are back and safe Pat :biggrin: I am sure* Stan's legs may be a little sore* though from the kicking you are mentally giving them  don't forget to hide the voodoo doll.


I'm thinking more like his butt than his legs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: You're right Sue....it's not his legs that should be hurting......:innocent::blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, I've got the devil in me today. I'm thinking Pat might be thinking something else in regard to that right now. :innocent:
> 
> Pat, if it will make you feel any better ... my hubby woke up this morning and said ... "Well, see ... nothing bad happened" I told him he could stop "gloating" ... and he laughed.:smilie_tischkante: I reminded him that he was just darn lucky ... that there are over a million people in Virginia alone without power today. And, that an eleven year old was killed by a tree that fell over on him. And, that people did lose homes in the tornado in Virginia Beach. And, that there are floods, etc. I didn't even bother to go on about each individual state affected by this storm.
> 
> ...


Marie, my mom always said...."They're all like"......:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Ditto!*



The A Team said:


> Marie, my mom always said...."They're all like"......:smilie_tischkante:


Yeah, Pat! Ditto on that one. They may all look different, but they all have that extremely annoying man thing inside!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*U did the right thing*

Pat:

You did the right thing in leaving. I am from Florida and I can tell you that hurricanes big ir small are very dangerous. God only forbid if your part of town get the tornadoes that come with hurricanes!

Inhale and exhale and if he has a death wish, so be it!

Stay safe!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat, happy to hear that you are all ok. As for Stan......when he gloats remind him that a lot of the people in New Orleans also stayed behind to protect their homes. Stan is lucky that he is around to gloat.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad you are home safe and sound. As for Stan :smpullhair::smpullhair:. We had a major fire where I live people were evacuated. Those that wanted to stay were highly encouraged to leave. Once that happened if you left you could not get back in. NO ONE could get into their homes all roads were closed. The police did not want the area to be full of Lookers and/or people stealing. It was a pain but once they started to return they had to show proof that they lived there. Perhaps if police closed the main roadways the Stans of the world would not be able to return.


----------

